# I miss you, please phone me



## helen5676

How do i say I MISS YOU PLEASE PHONE ME in italian????
Thanks


----------



## Alfry

helen5676 said:
			
		

> How do i say I MISS YOU PLEASE PHONE ME in italian????
> Thanks


 
ciao e benvenuta... hello and welcome

mi manchi tanto, ti prego chiamami.

hope you succeed!!!


----------



## walnut

Hi Helen and welcome to the WR Forums 

I modified your thread's title. May I suggest to please give your threads descriptive titles so that it will be easier for members to find and answer your questions?
For any doubt, you can refer to WR Rules, the one I quoted above is #4.

Ciao  Walnut


----------



## DDT

helen5676 said:
			
		

> How do i say I MISS YOU PLEASE PHONE ME in italian????
> Thanks



"Mi manchi, chiamami per favore"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

an inbetween! 

The first one sounds desperate and the other one sounds cold, sorry guys 

My suggestion is:

Mi manchi, per favore chiamami!


----------



## DDT

Silvia said:
			
		

> an inbetween!
> 
> The first one sounds desperate and the other one sounds cold, sorry guys
> 
> My suggestion is:
> 
> Mi manchi, per favore chiamami!



What's the difference between "Mi manchi, per favore chiamami!" and "Mi manchi, chiamami per favore" ?   

DDT


----------



## leenico

> What's the difference between "Mi manchi, per favore chiamami!" and "Mi manchi, chiamami per favore" ?


How about "Per favore chiamami, Mi manchi."


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> mi manchi tanto, ti prego chiamami.




I like *this one*, it sounds _sweeter _ than the others , what's wrong with it? ( I mean if there is sth wrong....)


----------



## shaula

Artrella, as Silvia said it simply sounds desperate 
It is correct but... do you want the other person to know you're lacking oxygen? Silvia is giving an advice going beyond the language and I agree with her  though the sentence you mention is much sweeter!

Ciao
shaula


----------



## Silvia

DDT said:
			
		

> What's the difference between "Mi manchi, per favore chiamami!" and "Mi manchi, chiamami per favore" ?


 Just a nuance, DDT, one of those you love 

It must be a male vs female thing... the way you phrased it, it sounds peremptory, I'm not sure how to describe it.

Anyway, to answer Artrella, as Shaula said, it must be a matter of culture. Italian women don't feel like sounding desperate 
Well, maybe in a few circumstances, but I don't want to spoil this thread, going off topic!


----------



## Alfry

shaula said:
			
		

> Artrella, as Silvia said it simply sounds desperate
> It is correct but... do you want the other person to know you're lacking oxygen? Silvia is giving an advice going beyond the language and I agree with her  though the sentence you mention is much sweeter!
> 
> Ciao
> shaula


 
a dire il vero io l'ho pensata in modo affettuoso e del tutto non disperato (se iniziamo a pensare che in amore ci sia disperazione è la fine).  
Ovviamente dipende dal carattere delle persone l'interpretazione delle parole.

sarebbe una cosa, a mio modestissimo avviso, bellissima sapere che qualcuno ti dice "mi manchi tantissimo".
A me piacerebbe se la mia compagna lo dicesse (solo a me ovviamente).
Non c'è debolezza nell'amore, semmai vale il contrario (ma resta un mio modestissimo parere)


----------



## leenico

> Mi manchi tanto, ti prego chiamami. So che con te sto bene e mi basta, so che ti amo come non ho mai amato nessuno prima... che sei la persona migliore che abbia mai conosciuto... quindi sono disposta a "sacrificarmi".... a non far ruotare tutta questa relazione intorno a me, a mettermi da parte... mi viene naturale.... ma è comunque faticoso! Vorrei solo essere ricambiata... sentirmi principessa quando sono con te, invece che regina madre...


If you are going to say something. Say it w/ all your heart.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> If you are going to say something. Say it w/ all your heart.


What you said and what you quoted are both lovely. What's the source for the Italian passage?


----------



## Artrella

lsp said:
			
		

> What you said and what you quoted are both lovely. What's the source for the Italian passage?




Lsp, hello! Could you please translate that passage into English?  I cannot fully understand it with my dizionario...  Grazie!


----------



## fetchezlavache

i think it sounds pretty desperate in english as well.. doesn't it ?


----------



## Fezman

Getting a bit romantic, are we kids?!?!? I'm with 'Mi manchi, chiamami per favore' it sounds the most genuine!!


----------



## shaula

alfry said:
			
		

> sarebbe una cosa, a mio modestissimo avviso, bellissima sapere che qualcuno ti dice "mi manchi tantissimo".
> A me piacerebbe se la mia compagna lo dicesse (solo a me ovviamente).
> Non c'è debolezza nell'amore, semmai vale il contrario (ma resta un mio modestissimo parere)


Vado un po' OT 
Concordo che "mi manchi" sia bellissimo, però la supplica/richiesta non ci sta. Io direi "mi telefoni per favore?" perché devi sempre dare una scelta. Proprio ieri ho letto questo "gli uomini dicono più volentieri di sì, quando sanno di poter dire di no" 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## lsp

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i think it sounds pretty desperate in english as well.. doesn't it ?


That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## Alfry

shaula said:
			
		

> Vado un po' OT
> Concordo che "mi manchi" sia bellissimo, però la supplica/richiesta non ci sta.


 
Non credo che chiedere di richiamare sia una supplica. 

dipende da quanta paura si ha a mostrarsi innamorati.
tirando le somme, la domanda è: chi ha la maschera più "giusta"? 
- colui che ama e non ha paura a farlo vedere (chi vuole essere ciamato nel nostro caso)? 
- chi fa giochini psicologici del tipo "lo chiamo, ma solo una volta, altrimenti pensa che..." o "meglio che questo lo dica in un certo modo, altrimenti può credere che..."?

Essere se stessi è importante, anzi direi vitale per vivere bene la propria vita. In un certo senso siamo quello che abbiamo dentro, non credete?

Non vorrei fare la parte del romanticone, e non voglio essere troppo fuori tema (gira voce che i moderatori qui siano rinomati per la severità delle pene che infliggono a chi va troppo fuori tema ) per cui la mia digressione si ferma qui, ma credo fermamente che non esista il giusto o lo sbagliato quando si parla di emozioni. E' altrettanto ovvio che ogni individuo ha il diritto di pensare come meglio ritiene opportuno (ed agire di conseguenza).
magari sarebbe interessante spostare il thred dove tutti possano partecipare e dire la loro. 




			
				shaula said:
			
		

> Io direi "mi telefoni per favore?" perché devi sempre dare una scelta.


perdonami ma dipende da come lo dici, potrebbe anche essere una velata minaccia.



			
				shaula said:
			
		

> Proprio ieri ho letto questo "gli uomini dicono più volentieri di sì, quando sanno di poter dire di no"


 
concordo, brutta razza gli uomini, è per questo che preferisco le donne 
e poi un discorso simile gli uomini dubito che siano in grado di farlo, è troppo complicato.


----------



## shaula

Finisco questo super-OT: Alfry, quello che dici conferma solo una cosa: le parole possono significare una cosa (affetto) e l'esatto opposto (la minaccia) 
Concordo assolutamente con quello che hai detto. Mi hai solo toccato sul vivo: ho sempre a che fare con uomini allergici alle richieste 

OT finito, però, dai, donne, bello sapere che ci sono uomini come Alfry 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## lsp

shaula said:
			
		

> OT finito, però, dai, donne, bello sapere che ci sono uomini come Alfry
> 
> Ciao
> shaula


Amen..........


----------



## Artrella

lsp said:
			
		

> Amen..........





lsp, have you forgotten me?? Please help... I need the translation of Lee's passage... I cannot translate it with my dizionario....


----------



## Alfry

shaula said:
			
		

> Finisco questo super-OT: Alfry, quello che dici conferma solo una cosa: le parole possono significare una cosa (affetto) e l'esatto opposto (la minaccia)


dipende da come le dici, purtroppo (o sfortunatamente) scrivere non rende la natura del discorso



			
				shaula said:
			
		

> Concordo assolutamente con quello che hai detto. Mi hai solo toccato sul vivo: ho sempre a che fare con uomini allergici alle richieste


dipende dalle domande, comunque



			
				shaula said:
			
		

> OT finito, però, dai, donne, bello sapere che ci sono uomini come Alfry
> 
> Ciao
> shaula


 
non fatelo sapere troppo in giro


----------



## fetchezlavache

Artrella said:
			
		

> Lsp, hello! Could you please translate that passage into English?  I cannot fully understand it with my dizionario...  Grazie!



this is what leenico wrote. i have hesitation about 'ricambiata'. 


i miss you very much, please phone me. i know that i feel so well with you and that's enough for me, i know
that i love you like i never have loved before, that you are the best person i've ever met, and so
i'm ready to 'sacrifice myself', to not mak this whole relationship evolve around me, to put myself
aside. this comes to me naturally, but it's nevertheless tiring ! i'd only want to be 'renewed' 'not too sure about this one artrella)
i'd love to feel a princess when i'm with you, instead of feeling like the queen mother.


----------



## lsp

Artrella said:
			
		

> lsp, have you forgotten me?? Please help... I need the translation of Lee's passage... I cannot translate it with my dizionario....


My turn to apologize, I never saw that post somehow....so so sorry.


			
				source unknown said:
			
		

> Mi manchi tanto, ti prego chiamami. So che con te sto bene e mi basta, so che ti amo come non ho mai amato nessuno prima... che sei la persona migliore che abbia mai conosciuto... quindi sono disposta a "sacrificarmi".... a non far ruotare tutta questa relazione intorno a me, a mettermi da parte... mi viene naturale.... ma è comunque faticoso! Vorrei solo essere ricambiata... sentirmi principessa quando sono con te, invece che regina madre...


Very freely: 

I miss you so, please call me. I know I feel good with you and that's all I need, that I love you as I have never loved another til now... that you are the best person I've ever known... and so I am willing to sacrifice myself... to not have this relationship revolve around me, to set myself aside... it comes naturally to me...but it's hard! I would just like to be (ricambiata in this context... changed? changed again? transformed anew? need help from an italian here please)... to feel like a princess when I'm with you, not the queen mother!


----------



## lsp

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i have hesitation about 'ricambiata'.


I didn't see your post, but we shared the same doubt about ricambiata!


----------



## fetchezlavache

hehehe. glad to see my italian isn't that rusty, although of course your english is better than mine...


----------



## lsp

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> hehehe. glad to see my italian isn't that rusty, although of course your english is better than mine...


That's only fair, your french is better than mine!  Not too bad in Italian for either of us _straniere_ though.


----------



## ikester

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> Vorrei solo essere ricambiata... sentirmi principessa quando sono con te, invece che regina madre...
> 
> i have hesitation about 'ricambiata'.





			
				lsp said:
			
		

> I didn't see your post, but we shared the same doubt about ricambiata!


In this context, ricambiare means roughly _to exchange._  The intent of the phrase is a wish to have the sentiments returned in kind, or as we might say in AmE, _I wish this were a two-way street...

_ciao!


----------



## lsp

ikester said:
			
		

> In this context, ricambiare means roughly _to exchange._  The intent of the phrase is a wish to have the sentiments returned in kind, or as we might say in AmE, _I wish this were a two-way street...
> 
> _ciao!


of course! thanks, it was really driving me nuts!


----------



## DDT

alfry said:
			
		

> magari sarebbe interessante spostare il thred dove tutti possano partecipare e dire la loro.



Why don't you just post a thread in the Cultural Issues about that? 

DDT


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> What you said and what you quoted are both lovely. What's the source for the Italian passage?


 Lee? What's the source?


----------

